# Digital Home Security Cameras-Wireless that record?



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2017)

Anyone have any recommendations on a small digital wireless home security camera that I could I hide. Having trouble with vandals and newspaper thieves. Or a small corded/cabled camera I could mount on a window frame and view off a computer?


----------

